# Rejected driver application



## Coffeeman (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello,

I applied to drive for Uber last week. I live in Chicago, IL.

The background check was held up briefly due to my not having had 1 year of driving history in IL. I was confused since I had given the DL # from the last state I lived in too.

I contacted Hirease with the additional DL # and the check proceeded. I began receiving copies every other day or so from Hirease.

As I expected, they found no criminal history. The only negative things they found were 1 speeding ticket, and 2 failure to obey stop sign tickets. 1 was over 1 year ago, the other 2 are over two years ago.

They also found that back in 1995 I had my license suspended for a few months. I paid the fine and it was reinstated. This was when I was much younger and immature. I got 5 speeding tickets in a year back then. Combination of stupidity and bad luck.

So I have 2 questions: 

1) what's the knockout factor?

2) where do I find an email or phone number to pursue this? I went into the local Uber office personally but the line of people was out the door. I didn't have the time to wait.

Anyone have a similar issue? How do I resolve this?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Coffeeman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied to drive for Uber last week. I live in Chicago, IL.
> 
> ...


That's too many moving violations for our company, we would not hire you as a chauffeur. However, I don't think Uber is as critical on an individual basis, so maybe it is something else. Do you have any citations for driving without insurance? Do you have insurance in the state of Illinois? Did you actually receive a final rejection? Does your vehicle meet their latest criteria?

While I do not know anything about Uber "officially ", I do know that drivers with similar issues have had to go to the office in person to get anything overridden.


----------



## Coffeeman (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

Yes, I know my driving history would never get me hired as a chauffeur but everything I hear about Uber is that a pristine record free of any violations isn't required. My record isn't perfect but it's far from being the worst.

I've never had a citation for driving without insurance. I have current IL insurance. My vehicle is a 2005 four door sedan. As far as I could see, that qualifies.

As far as receiving a "final rejection", I'm not sure if this is it, but here is what I received:

Dear Consumer:

In reference to your proposal to enter an independent contractor relationship, Rasier Chicago, IL regrets to inform you that they are unable to further consider your proposal at this time. The decision, in part, is the result of information obtained through the Consumer Reporting Agency identified below. 

If I have to go to the office in person I guess I will. But, it would be nice on Uber's part to let applicants know specifically what the issue is. Perhaps it could be easily resolved. There's no way to know without being told though.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

From what i read in the letter they sent you they definitely rejected you. Trust me you're not missing out on much. Good luck out there.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Best thing that coulda happened to you


----------



## Coffeeman (Feb 26, 2015)

It's that bad, huh?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

It could still be something as simple as recognizing the 1 year in the other state. You can try and resolve this through e mail but your best bet is face to face. Someone can tell you why it was rejected. 

You may want to consider this as having dodged a bullet anyway. Get a bartending job, you'll be a lot happier dealing with the drunks and you get tipped for it.


----------



## Coffeeman (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow! So what's the deal? Is driving for Uber really that bad? In theory it sounds like a great way to earn a side-income.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Used to be. Not so much anymore. Lower rates and an army of drivers has made it tough to break even much less make a few bucks.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Coffeeman said:


> Wow! So what's the deal? Is driving for Uber really that bad? In theory it sounds like a great way to earn a side-income.


In theory perhaps, in real life it sucks at .90 per mile.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

they did u a favor.


----------



## Coffeeman (Feb 26, 2015)

Well in that case I won't get too heart broke if this doesn't work out.

Still, I need something part-time that I can do on my time when I have the time. So I'd like to explore this.

In summation then: Is everyone telling me I need to physically go into the Uber office and budget hours of time for it? Or is there an email address or phone number someone know of?

And one more thing: What has been anyone's experience going into the Uner office in person?


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Coffeeman said:


> My vehicle is a 2005 four door sedan. As far as I could see, that qualifies.


[in Yoda voice] "Too old... Too old for the training". I was rejected the first time I applied because my car was more than 6-7 years. I don't know why they don't just come out and tell you that? Perhaps because it is multiple issues? Anyway, reapply with a new email once you have a car newer than 5 yrs. you could probably get in with a 2006-2007 car, but you won't drive for long before it becomes too old again. Cars do "age" more quickly driving UBER.


----------



## Coffeeman (Feb 26, 2015)

So they'll reject you for having a 6-7 year old car even though their policy states 10 years old or less?

That's messed up!

Funny thing about this is I applied for Lyft at the same time. Within the same day I had a mentor call and schedule a session. Background check isn't done yet but the process with Lyft seems simpler so far.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Bud, you're being fooled by the numbers they're advertising. Your craigslist ad probably says something like "make 1k a week in gross fares" if you even saw the gross fares fine print. After uber gets their cut its about 700 paid to you ("o but they said 80%" there's a $1 safe rides fee on top of the eighty that brings you down closer to 70, sometimes less). After driving expenses you net 200-300 in the 60 hours it took you to gross the 700 ("O but I thought the only expense was gas" really then why the **** does the IRS let you deduct 58 cents a mile?) it costs money to own, operate and maintain a vehicle. Ask yourself how in the **** uber and lyft can charge half the price as a cab, and still taxis won't lower their prices to compete...


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Coffeeman said:


> So they'll reject you for having a 6-7 year old car even though their policy states 10 years old or less?
> 
> That's messed up!
> 
> Funny thing about this is I applied for Lyft at the same time. Within the same day I had a mentor call and schedule a session. Background check isn't done yet but the process with Lyft seems simpler so far.


I could be wrong. My car was 10 years when I was rejected. But I think they prefer if it were 7 years or better. Maybe it's why they did not specify a reason rejecting your application.


----------



## Coffeeman (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks all for the input.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Actually I think I'm right. My car was a 2002, applied in 2012, and was rejected. In their correspondence to me they said my car needed to be 2006 or newer. This is why I assumed six or seven years old is what they are looking for. I never read 10 years anywhere.


----------



## Coffeeman (Feb 26, 2015)

From the Uber website:

Uber is looking for driver partners who know their way around town and can get our community of riders around safely and quickly. You’ll need a clean driving record and have to be good with people and have a car that is newer than 10 years old. 

Since mine is a 2005 I can't tell this means it's too old or going to be too old next year.

Regardless, it'd be nice if Uber would just tell me what the knockout factor is. The natural reaction if people when being denied something is to want to know why, if only for closure.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

I just told you you're going to make about half of minimum wage if you're lucky. How are you still even considering this?


----------



## Coffeeman (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh believe me...the desire is eroding with every post.


----------



## Coffeeman (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd just feel better knowing "why" they didn't take me.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> That's too many moving violations for our company, we would not hire you as a chauffeur. However, I don't think Uber is as critical on an individual basis, so maybe it is something else. Do you have any citations for driving without insurance? Do you have insurance in the state of Illinois? Did you actually receive a final rejection? Does your vehicle meet their latest criteria?
> 
> While I do not know anything about Uber "officially ", I do know that drivers with similar issues have had to go to the office in person to get anything overridden.


 A lot depends on the type of moving violation. Some places cops give out ticket for going 27 in a 25mph going downhill. Now on the other extreme going 80 in a 35 or 35, or running a red light in a very busy intersection etc.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Coffeeman said:


> I'd just feel better knowing "why" they didn't take me.


 You're probably better off not driving for uber. You can't even communicate by phone. Everything is emails, and canned responses.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

05 is good till end of the year. Some markets have been lowered to 2000 based on some if the posts I've been seeing lately.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Coffeeman said:


> From the Uber website:
> 
> Uber is looking for driver partners who know their way around town and can get our community of riders around safely and quickly. You'll need a clean driving record and have to be good with people and have a car that is newer than 10 years old.
> 
> ...


That's their SOPodge, obfuscate, buy more ads, lather, rinse, repeat


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> A lot depends on the type of moving violation. Some places cops give out ticket for going 27 in a 25mph going downhill. Now on the other extreme going 80 in a 35 or 35, or running a red light in a very busy intersection etc.


Right, while the city had a threshold for violations and timeframe, we may have more strict guidelines, as may our insurance provider. The note he cited seems to indicate it was in the data report, not the vehicle type. I've seen vehicle rejections from Uber, and they were clearly rejecting make/model. Either way, poor chap/lass will have to do time in person to get it figured out, don't know why anyone would, but that's just me


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Coffeeman said:


> Oh believe me...the desire is eroding with every post.


@Coffeeman Like most people say if you go to them in person, they will tell you what happened. Also, go through posts like these and decide for yourself whether it makes sense to Uber at .90cents
https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-really-make-money-on-uberx-no-maths-involved.14799/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/math-1-00-mile-7-68-per-hour-at-best.14459/


----------



## Sandman (Feb 26, 2015)

i found a website about rejected drivers filing claims against uber. its called FairPay4All. anyone else heard of this or called them?


----------



## Ram (Dec 20, 2014)

Week ago a rider told me he applied for uber since he find out uber drivers making $1800.00 per week and asked me how much I honestly make and before I answer him he said that he knows and I will lie and he wouldn't belive what ever I say like other drivers since 2 of his best friends told home so this is how much they and also how many women they meet and so much tips driver make, so I told him can offer you my phone number if he ever have any questions but he look at me and said no thank you I don't need lies...!


----------

